# First time vivarium, any recommendation?



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

ok so a little about me, i'm 26 names bryan, i been in the planted aquarium world for a long time... after seeing and wanted a low maintenance tank where cleaning is low, i decided to trun this 40 gallon breeder tank:












into this now 40 gallon vivarium for some dart frogs:











as you can see its newly planted but waiting for the plans to grow in then once everything has got a chance to grow and flourish, then will i start adding in frogs...


any recommendations you guys like to offer me as a first time vivarium ? the tank has already been seeded with spring tails and orange iso which looks like they just disappeared on me in the tank xD


----------



## polishpower (Dec 25, 2012)

Add leaf litter it will give the springs and isos a place to hide. Also the frogs a place to hunt.


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

That planted tank was pretty nice IMO, but I can understand wanting to lower the amount of maintenance you want to do for your hobby.

A few questions for you:

1. What did you use for your substrate?

2. What is the little airline tube running through the tank for?

3. Did you cover your circulation fans with some screen or mesh?

You need leaf litter for sure. You will see your springtails and isos if you have leaf litter as they will be utilizing it for a food source, cover, breeding ground, etc. 

I will try to help more once you answer those three questions.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

Dev30ils said:


> That planted tank was pretty nice IMO, but I can understand wanting to lower the amount of maintenance you want to do for your hobby.
> 
> A few questions for you:
> 
> ...


1. Subtrate is zilla jungle mix ( Zilla Jungle Mix - 24 qt. | thatpetplace.com )
2.that airline tube you see goes down into the false bottom to drain
3. i have not covered the circulation fan yet but it will be covered before the frogs goes in...

for the leaf litter i have added them yesterday with dryed Indian Almond Leaf but before adding it to the vivarium i had baked them at 350 Degree for 45 mins in the over then let it cool to the touch and then added them in on the right side of the tank well the left side will be covered in a moss floorground (irish moss) for the running river you see on the left


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I have some concerns about the Zilla Jungle Mix. I'd just worry that it wouldn't drain very well. Does anyone else have experience with this substrate? You want to avoid having your substrate turn into a swampy mess, so one that drains well into the false bottom such as ABG or Turface is important.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

it doesnt get water much... and when it does... its not a load of water that gets poured into the tank also


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

also how often should i mist my vivarium? i have moss on the background and they seem to always be dried? the humidity is high but the moss still seems dry for some reason...


----------



## obsoccerplaya (Jun 16, 2013)

assuming you have glass tops, I usually mist my tanks anywhere from once every other day to twice a week. Once the moss starts looking dried out you definitely want to mist it. For me, I just had to keep an eye on the tank for a week or so and kinda feel out how quickly things would get dry and when to mist until I could develop a schedule of sorts.


----------



## Bryanmc1988 (Jun 22, 2014)

the thing is my moss keeps drying out within a few hours... the ones on the wall doesnt seem to last to long without drying out? any idea how to prevent this from happening?


----------



## JayMillz (Jun 27, 2012)

Take a look at some of the different Dendrobates. They are a larger and generally a little bit hardier frog recommended for beginners. They are pretty abundant in the hobby and relatively inexpensive. Plus they come in a plethora of different colors so odds are you will find something that catches your eye. Check out some of tinctorious or auratus to get an idea.


----------

